# Heated Substrate



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

I am new to planted aquariums but I have had an aquarium of one size or another for over 45 years. I have a 75 gallon acrylic tank that I want to plant and I have been looking at alot of information about heated substrates but I'm not sure that I really need one. I live in Florida about 20 miles north of Tampa and the weather here most of the time is nice, I keep the house temperature at 80 durning the day and 76 at night. When it does cool off here I try to keep the house around 70. The aquarium temperature is set at 77. I am going to be using eco-complete plant substrate with pea gravel on top. Do I need a heated substrate?

Thanks
Heavy G


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

No, many folks grow beautiful plants without them. Just dont see the point myself


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I doubt if you need a heated substrate. I'm in Oregon and keep my house fairly cool in winter (65 degrees) and the tanks around 77 degrees and I've never had a problem with my plants.

Off-topic: if you are using eco-complete you really don't need to cover it with pea gravel unless you like the look. I have 3 tanks with eco-complete over soil and 1 with aquarium gravel over soil and the eco-complete is so much easier to plant in. The gravel, even though its a smaller grained gravel is still fairly course and its hard to plant through it. Also the eco-complete and pea gravel will undoubtable become mixed together as you plant and move things. Just something for you to consider.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From all that I have read they are not needed and make little to no difference in plant growth. They only heat the substrate up about 2-3 degrees more than the water temp. Other problems can also arise from having them, like roots getting entangled in the coils and electric shock if the coils get damaged.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

From personal experience I can say that as long as you are keeping the tank in the proper temp range then it dosent much matter where the heater is. 

Science has proven that a heated substrate will mimmic the condition that bog plants grow in. Science theorizes then that it is best for your plants to have a heated substrate. 

In the home aquarium (with most of the equipment under the tank) the equipment generates enough heat to imply a heated substrate. I personaly use a substrate heater but my choice was dictated by the end look (at the time of purchase I did not know about inline heaters). I can see no differance in growth between times that I use the undergravel heater and the standard submersable heater. I guess to be honest I have done only vague testing and was pretty much just seeing for my self.

I hope this helped.
dale


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the whole thought behind the substrate heater is to provide increased circulation internally in the soil. Not really for heating the tank water. The only real benefit is over a long term setup. Nothing has been proven about this idea, but it sounds logical to me. I personally used them for a while and didnt notice any changes. But the tank was not set up long before I turned them off. I cant use them here because the temps are already too hot.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

I would personally spend the cash on better lighting/CO2 etc. 

I have used substrate heating before but found it a nightmare when rescaping the tank - tangled roots etc. as mentioned. I switched it off for a couple of months and noticed no change in plant growth.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

I have installed them recently but by choice. Picked up a very cheap Dupla set with Alpha controller on ebay for $150. Yes still more expensive than a normal heater but I'm happy with them. They haven't been on much lately as the Metal Halides has been keeping the water warm enough.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

substrate heaters:

5 years ago - all the rage
now - few people bother

spend your money somewhere else.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> substrate heaters:
> 
> 5 years ago - all the rage
> now - few people bother
> ...


 Ditto!


----------



## Heavy G (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say THANKS to all that replied to my posting. I think I will skip the substrate heater and upgrade my lighting.

Heavy G


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

good choice


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, with enough light you won't even need heaters, LOL.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Yeah, with enough light you won't even need heaters, LOL.


lol. this is true. Glad you made the choice.

dale


----------



## Philip (Jul 10, 2005)

I have had my 2 meter tank running for 3 years, using a substrate heater. I have noticed plant growth improve especially my Cryptocorynes. I have other customers who I install these cables, and they do make a difference. You can not notice straight away, but when the plants have set in the evidence is there. The convectional currents created by the cables keeps your gravel from becoming anaerobic.
Philip
Philmano Aquatics


----------

